# Farewell, Machinima.



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 28, 2015)

The first atrocity was letting Khail go and this week it'll be the last of Inside Gaming making it thus far pointless to be subscribed to Machinima as that was the last good and interesting tidbit of the Machinima network (well, there's also like SomecallmeJohnny but he posts on his own channel).

​
​Thanks to these guys' GTA V  gameplay videos I literally laughed out loud because they were and still are hilarious to watch.​


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2015)

I did like the early/non final series of all your history and they stuffed that one up for the final series however long ago that was. Never really found much else from them to be all that enjoyable.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's the final Inside Gaming Daily episode:

​

Unsubscribed. Machinima's going to get hit with a large chunk of users removing their subscription.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Here's the final Inside Gaming Daily episode:
> 
> ​
> 
> Unsubscribed. Machinima's going to get hit with a large chunk of users removing their subscription.





Not me I'll stay. 

I do miss Khail but meh its just youtube content.


----------

